# WOW! What a Vise Clamp!



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought some of you carvers out there might appreciate this clamp set-up

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70655&cat=1,43838,43845


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

And I thought when I grew up I wouldn't have the Sears's Christmas catalog syndrome. Looking at that, I wish I could ask "Mom, Dad, can I, can I? That would be the best Christmas present ever!" I guess boys never quite get beyond the joy of a toy.

I really like this from the page:

"For the retired woodworker who can never remember what day of the week it is, the seven-jaw Spider Vise is the solution. You can make pointers or wheels to indicate the day or build a seven-sided case to organize your daily requirement of pharmaceuticals."

Geez. Geezer porn.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Amen and Haleluha Gdenby!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats some vice but as you say a boys toy


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

If I had that thing I would never finish anything! I have two vises (is that the proper plural for vise?) and each one has a project clamped in them now. ( I actually have several vises, caffeine, chocolate, Tennessee mash etc. ) oops wrong kinda vise


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Watch out for those vices MJC4! Better to stick with vises!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

That is an amazing clamping system. My head is spinning, just thinking about it. Wonder if I can talk work into buying one?


----------

